# Hello from the Netherlands!



## JessRamone (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi there! 

I'm new on this forum, but not new to horses. Been raised in a horse-breeding family (sport horses: Trakheners & ISH). Had several horses before, have got 1 young mare now, but she's too young to be ridden yet. But still we have loads of fun and we work on building a strong relationship build on trust on a daily basis. Nest to her I train/ride 1 Fjord Horse mare for some one else, 4-6 times a week. 
Enjoying these two ladies A LOT. :mrgreen:

I'm a woman, (despite my name might make people think otherwise... ), started riding when I was 3 years of age. I'm now 36 years. I live in the Netherlands and would like to get to know people on this forum to exchange experiences and learn form each other. Because even though I'm over 30 years in the saddle, my motto will always be: 'A day you don't learn, is a day lost.' :wink:

Friendly greetings, Jesse


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!! Can't wait to see pictures of your mare <3


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome from the Paints in NC!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Doodlesweaver (Dec 12, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Love to watch your all's great dressage horses and trainers over there (Blue Hors Matine and Totilas, Edward Gal and Andrew Helgestrand and others). Dutch warmbloods and Irish sport horses are two of my absolute favorites. Looking forward to pics!


----------



## JessRamone (Sep 8, 2013)

Zexious said:


> Welcome to the forum!! Can't wait to see pictures of your mare <3


Thank you! I posted a few picture of Rosie (& of Sas) in an album!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Welcome! You live in one of my favorite places. I LOVE the Netherlands.


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I am new as well.


----------



## lazzara8478 (Sep 10, 2013)

Welcome!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I'll have to go take a look 8D


----------



## JessRamone (Sep 8, 2013)

franknbeans said:


> Welcome! You live in one of my favorite places. I LOVE the Netherlands.


Well, have to admit that after almost 20 years of living here, I rather started to like it here too. I'm Irish and had to get to used to a lot of things around here. I'm fine now. Still miss Ireland though. A lot. :wink:


----------



## JessRamone (Sep 8, 2013)

Zexious said:


> I'll have to go take a look 8D


Am curious what you think of her / them? Shall have a look at yours too!


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

Welcome to the forum JessRamone!

I love trakheners, their fine conformation and sensitive souls.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

They are lovely!! I have a special soft spot for Fjords, and I think it's great that you're taking breaking in your mare slowly <3


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome Jess 
nice to meet you 
What part of the Netherlands are you from
My parents were from Drenthe


----------

